# Money and Breeders



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

So on the way to work today (4:30am), I have a long day ahead of me. 

Money and Breeding is a tough subject but before I write my article on this subject on my blog: Redbirddog, I thought I would wake folks like VictoriaW's inner economic major on the "value" of a breeder and their pups.

The spectrum ranges from complete Free Market to complete Government control and all the steps in between, dog breeding and money has been a subject that is close to being taboo.

We have had threads before :"how much did your Vizsla cost?" But that just puts a regional value on an unknown quality of pup.

This is an economics thread, ethics thread, and values thread. 

Please be specific in your comments. I would like to use some of them in my article. 

General broad statements should be discouraged. "Coded" answers that make the reader try and "decode" the hidden subtle message are useless.

Long personal stories won't address the question.

This is an academic thread and not a personal one.

Some like this stuff (like me) and some don't and won't. Respond if you like but keep on topic please.

12 hour day ahead making money so I can feed my pups. :
Thanks,
RBD


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm a little confused by the prompt, which may be a sign that it's over my head.  Could you give a more specific question/prompt for those of us, like me, who are intrigued/interested in responding, but aren't seeing a clear question in there? 

I know you have a long day ahead of you, but my guess would be that you'd get more specific answers if the prompt is made more clear. Is your question....

How do you assign a money value to a breeder's quality/ethics?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

L2L,
Yours in a good question:

How do you assign a money value to a breeder's quality/ethics?

But more general. "* What should the value for the service of SOMEONE else breeding a dog for YOU "cost"?"* It is an exchange. A person, in a free market system, has choices. In controlled economies, choices are limited. How much freedom of choice do we want?

Is there anything wrong with the $300 Vizsla or the $10,000 Vizsla? What does that "value" represent? How much exchange is acceptable. How much does the government need to be involved in a transaction between two people?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I suppose a lot of it comes down to "supply and demand", if the market is flooded then prices will fall and vice versa. I certainly believe that breeders shouldn't be out of pocket financially and are entitled to ask what they deem suitable expenses and profit for their efforts.
Not sure if this fits your remit RBD, but it's the best I could come up with at the moment.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

The problem with finding the right breeder and cost is this - the search starts out ObjectiVe then becomes SubjectiVE - do the research and try to stay objective ( almost impossible once you meet the pups ) cost does not = great breeding !!!!!!!!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok, I'll bite. Put the bullseye on my chest, laser dot on my forehead...

I know I'm not to tell a story, but the backstory is important to understand where I come from - thus the point I'm trying to make, so forgive the departure, I'll make it as brief as possible.

My family is a line of self-employed pull yourself up, take responsibility for your actions and rely on no one to take care of you but you. As a result, I believe in perseverance, hard work, entrepreneurship, deliver a quality product whether it's a remodeling job, a computer board, high quality service or a well bred dog because THAT is good for business. Period.

Yes, I said the big nasty word - Business. You know, the thing that's hated but we all work for one or benefit from the fact that there IS business. Business is the engine that drives the economy - Government is the parking brake half engaged dragging on the engine.
Breeding dogs for sale, whether it is one litter of Sally and next door Bo and selling them is Business. It's done to make a profit. Sure folks will tell you that it's because they love doing it, and it is very rewarding personally. But - if they do it once and lose their shirt, they likely won't ever do it again. Why? Because they did a ton of work and didn't make a profit. 
It is the cold hard truth of life, that people need to, and should be able to make a PROFIT by working hard doing their homework, take significant financial risk in developing a great product and standing behind what they produce. 

Because of this incentive to PROFIT, it brings competitors to the market. When more people come to the market to compete, the product becomes more refined and generally improved. Sure there are all kinds of instances where folks will jump in and say but this stuff is made in China and it's not as good, but if one looks at the overall improvement in product lines and technical advancements, it's competition that brought it to bear. Competition between countries took man to the moon - the "Space Race". Competition and desire for Profit took us from the icebox to the refrigerator. Competition and desire for profit took us from the abacus to the computer you are on right now. 
What great historical advances have been made without incentive of earning a better position in life - aka - profiting from one's work? One could argue that government funded medical research has been instrumental in medical advancement. Perhaps - but those who do the research get paid quite handsomely for their work. They have the incentive for profiting from their work. 

Why then should it be taboo for someone who puts in tremendous efforts and time, puts at risk not only their financial well being, but also personal relationships to make a profit on that effort and take those risks, so that others benefit from it? 

The only reason I can think of - because successful HSUS media PR campaigns, (ironically funded in the millions of dollars to pay exorbitant wages and fund wonderful pensions (PROFIT) by people who love the dogs produced by those who do all the work and take all the risk) say so.

Full Body armor on.

Ken


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

harrigab said:


> I suppose a lot of it comes down to "supply and demand", if the market is flooded then prices will fall and vice versa.


Generally true statement harrigab - I think there are subsectors whithin every industry/product. 
There could be 10 million honda accords, but only two handmade Maserati's. Yet in the dog world a lot of folks think the Maserati should be available to them, and at the Accord price point.

Ken


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

COST - PIKE's breeder registers all his pups with the AKC - it is the buyers chice for full registration = full price or limited registration =1/2 price a great way to save money - he allows you to go to full if you pay the differance - he sends a E-mail blast 2 all his puppy owners every 4-5 mo asking 1 pups health 2 weight -3 disposition 4 titles earned 5 general chit chat - I hope he is making a PROFIT so he stays in the game !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ken just because you can afford a Maserati does not mean you know how to drive it - a well bred V is also a throughbred !!!!!!!!! this forum gives you the skills to get behind the wheel and keep your V on the road 2 success !!!!!!


----------



## v-john (Jan 27, 2013)

R said:


> COST - PIKE's breeder registers all his pups with the AKC - it is the buyers chice for full registration = full price or limited registration =1/2 price a great way to save money - he allows you to go to full if you pay the differance - he sends a E-mail blast 2 all his puppy owners every 4-5 mo asking 1 pups health 2 weight -3 disposition 4 titles earned 5 general chit chat - I hope he is making a PROFIT so he stays in the game !!!!!!!!!!


Well, I know Pike's sire owners are still doing well, so.... 

We just had a litter on the ground. All of the pups were sold before they were two weeks old. Our point of emphasis was to find good loving homes that would make them a part of the family. Now, would I have preferred them go to field trial homes? Yes, but the first priority find quality homes. We sold them for enough to break even, or come out a bit ahead, but they were on the lower end of the scale that redbirddog posted. 

I wouldn't say that there is a figure out there that I would put out there, other then what is affordable. Saving up or what have you. Often times, it's more about who you know, and what your plans are to do with the dog (ie compete) then what you know.


----------



## VMakes6 (Apr 12, 2013)

I hope it's ok that I repy even though we are NINE! days out from having our new addition. Though I lack much knowledge when it comes to the "business" of dog breeding and my comments are less than "academic", I am married to an economist -- as if this helps  
So I won't give you my opinion on complete government regs in privately owned businesses though I do have some. However, I did want to throw in my considerations when looking for a breeder as an average "Josephine" searching for a puppy for our family without actually having owned him yet.
Now keep in mind, our pup will not be involved in competitive activities at all other than upland hunting with our family, so the qualities that I considered important (and would pay for) may not be the same as others. The following are qualities of our breeder that are probably standard, but I like:
-Health/hips, health and hunting history of direct lineage provided
-References
-Family atmosphere (not a commercial setting)
-Knowledge and general love of the breed is VERY evident
-Location is close* -we were able to meet them and all their dogs several months ago
-Socialization- LOTS of kids, dogs, farm setting
-Breeder asked specific questions before matching us with our puppy
-Initial immunizations
-Exposure to birds
-Breeder will deliver near us (3 hours away from them) as they have families in neighboring states. No extra fee.
-Constant communication since birth. Videos, pictures, advice, preparation suggestions, etc.
*We did want to stay in the general area when looking for a puppy. I don't think flying our pup would've been something we considered.
Perhaps it's our area and also the few years of experience of the breeder, but the cost of puppies is considerably less than other areas. I will be honest, after meeting their dogs, I would've paid more. NOW, let's see how I feel after having actually had him for a few years!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

A PC even with great writing skills

some say I do not have.

Means little or nothing to a real fastball Pro

We choose to share the facts that we earned from doing and it could help some folks

bold raws remote.

Any goof can sit on a pc and be a hero when in fact some cases there zeros

No judge by me

Remember the real bullies in school?

where in numbers did they end up?

and I fought every bully that hurt little and less some days 4 on 1

Years later I wish I had the words then to bring peace hugs and love

I am sure those bullies came from poor parents maybe even poor dna

but this I know

they were hurting'



Without the life trail of real pics and information that could support them.

Great DNA will stand and Hero's from doing know it smell it see it

you could flood the globe with mutt V dogs

the few the proud will still stand and provide the Few with great DNA and better then great mates

Real deals do not need love off a PC they provide they risk the love they share and yes some days

we loose great dogs we cannot replace. 

Free will free choices

and a education raw wild remote and free

Bringing fastballs for others could

Name the location name the dog

name extreme

I will free face plant my teams there

Not being bold or cocky

we give to less

Better then great Dogs will last the test of time

and puppy mills will come and go

substance grit faith integrity seem to be less these days

I still trust hope

all of you have a better then great day

find one child and provide one hug or smile

as some due to bad dna and folks who did not care

made kids hopeless.

We can help

I will die alone

I was far tougher on me then others

and the risks I took for what was not love or even friends

will soon kill me

So what

I faced the odds I knew the risks

every victory there is a loss


Flame on 6ft 5 265lb pro built human war machines take a beating

I would just rather give you all a Swedish hug

why the words that fold into one

one good hand one side one ok eye and parts of my brain still will try 

I stand

and I love my 2 mates

more then any human

who said they loved me

Hate cannot provide great

and will one on here go today with your Vizsla and visit a ward any of them and some will freely let you in for kids without hope help or choices

Its a gift of mercy and free

and would make me smile for miles

No dis RBD on your cause or efforts or any others on here



Anyone has a size 4xxl Aorta in the abdominal area mines blown

my options are few

I will still try remote wild and free

My hugs are real even all the haters

I HUG all of you

Make it a better then great day

some days just trying is hard

The thread that really matters is the common bond'

We all share and care and love 

for a mate who loves us more ;D 

the VIZSLA


----------



## jjohnson (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't know if this is what you're asking, but I am an economics major and a real estate appraiser, so I thought I'd reflect a little about the few economic principles I remember, and how they relate to breeding/dogs.

For a commodity to have value, it has to have utility (provide some service or fulfil some need that is useful to people), it has to be scarce (it can't be abundant and available to everybody) and there has to be a way to transact it (money provides this). If it has value, then it can be traded and is governed by the laws of supply and demand. For a perfectly free market to work correctly (the pure free market is almost always hypothetical), the market has to be made of of RATIONAL individuals acting in their own best interest.

So dogs definitely have "value", but I think the transaction of a dog is more complicated, since a lot of people just can't see dogs as a "commodity". Part of their "utility" is to be companions, which is governed by our hearts and makes all of us IRRATIONAL when it comes to our dogs. So the market for dogs is flawed because we are irrational- hence, even if a puppy comes from a bad breeder, he is still cute and lovable and we don't care! If a car manufacturer makes a terrible car that say, only starts 1/2 of the time, people will test drive the car, realize that it sucks, and not buy it - move on to the next, and the bad car manufacturrer would go out of business. If someone breeds a bad puppy, well, it's pretty hard to pass up on that cute little face that you've fallen in love with, even though you know it's bad, because you are irrational. Hence, bad breeders can stay in business. 

Another thought - children can't be bought or sold like a commodity because, well, they're children! And we do have government intervention overseeing the welfare of children and adoption of children, etc. So I think in regards to whether or not there should be government regulation in the breeding business, it comes down to whether you think dogs are simple commodities that should be traded in free markets according to supply/demand, or whether there should be some regulation because dogs are living things that need to be protected. 

Does that kind of make sense?


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Well thought out response JJ. So the summation of the thought, if I may - is that
Government needs to dictate the business model requiring what the business must provide, or not provide by threat of penalty and to assume additional risk because people in general are incapable of responsibility for their own transactions in the marketplace as they are too emotional to make a reasoned or logical decision.

At what level does this government level of business dictate stop, or is the government then required to dictate every business because the consumer is irrational?

Ken


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Lets require all the the pups have Obhma care - that should put a end to breeding good or bad !!!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Question???

Is anyone running a business? ;D

Who's a better friend your customers or your competition?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Lunch time and I am enjoying reading most of the posts. 

"What should the value *for the service* of SOMEONE else breeding a dog for YOU "cost"?" It is a service after all. 

I guess I never took into consideration that the government should protect those who are not rational, but it is so commonplace that maybe I should have.

Always do your research BEFORE you go see the pups. I might *want* a two-door Mini Copper, but where do I put my wife, Bailey, and Chloe? Rationally I should get something big enough, but darn they are cute. 8) 

Keep at it. 

RBD


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

datacan said:


> Question???
> 
> Is anyone running a business? ;D
> 
> Who's a better friend your customers or your competition?


I run my own business, my preference is to keep it professional and expect no favours from customers or competitors. Therefore I value my work ethic and attention to detail above customers or competitors views. Obviously customers wishes are a high priority but if their wishes are unachievable within their budget then it's a no go for me.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Service and especially, after-service have bad rep in any industry. Service is intangible and is a promise that someone will do something at a given time in the future. 

A product has physical shape and is tangible. Is a dog sold as a product or a service?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Quality breeders put time and money into their dogs.
It can be years before they see any return for money spent. I see nothing wrong with them hoping/trying to make a profit.

Just how are they any different than a person that sends a dog to a trainer, or self trains. Realises they have a dog that would improve the breed. Has it bred and then sells the puppies. Are they to say I only have seven thousand invested in this dog, but she had 11 puppies so I need to lower the price. No they will charge what they feel each puppy is worth.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

SAD MAYBE EVEN FUNNY I STILL VALUE A HAND SHAKE?

AFTER A SERVICE, SALE OR GIFT

THANK YOU KENNY

NO PAPPA

NO COUNTRY

HE MADE ME A WARRIOR WITH LOVE

AND HE HAD THE BEST BLACK STALLIONS AND DNA ON THE GLOBE

AS I WATCHED 

IT ENDED IN A HAND SHAKE EVERY SALE AND SOME WHERE $$$$$$$$

AND UNLIKE ME

1,000'S CAME TO BURY HIM

FROM A GIVING HEART AND A HANDSHAKE 

HIS WORD WAS THE DIRT AND VALLEY HE STOOD ON.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

WOW! This is interesting! May I twist it a bit?? 
When we got our V in 2010, it was because our weimy was getting old, and my hubby decided he just could not go through life without a dog, and he wanted her to help train the pup... I wanted a Vizsla if we were getting a 2nd dog. So I started looking, and e-mailing breeders from San Diego to Lake Tahoe. I could not get a response. Next I called, we planned to be in SD and asked the breeder if we could come and meet the sire and dam as we were in the "market" for a pup...WELL... did she let ME know.... that is NOT the way it works... I need to submit a RESUME and be processed... WELL ALRIGHTY THEN. My next attempt was a fluke... and I found the breeder we bought from, the pups were just born and we deposited the last female. all was cool. She was not cheep, but as you say... it is all relative.
My point being.... Because of the "Value" of the Breed and the desirability, in some respects the Breeder has the upper hand and the consumer/customer begins to feel a bit desperate, and a bit substandard...like we are not good enough to own one of their dogs. Now I know the importance of being the "right home" for this breed. But I will be looking for another pup in about a year of so, and I feel a bit intimidated about going through the process again... 

OH and PS... most breeders call it adopting, not buying/or selling.
So does that change the commodity?


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

LADIES WITH GRACE AND EXCLUDED OF COURSE I AM FAR TOO KIND

ANY MAN WHO EVEN FIT IN A MINI COPPER :

MAYBE A TIDE LIGHT IN THE LOAFERS AND CHASING A GAY DAY :-* IN PINK SLIPPERS ;D

LMAO

JUST SAYING 

AGE 4 700 CC SHE RIDES HARD  ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> ANY MAN WHO EVEN FIT IN A MINI COPPER
> 
> MAYBE A TIDE LIGHT IN THE LOAFERS AND CHASING A GAY DAY IN PINK SLIPPERS


Off topic but funny. Pictures of what I ride Monday through most Saturdays.

RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D

What drives cost? 

COMPANY IMAGE, LOCATION, ADVERTISING, REPUTATION or actual service/product quality? 

What role does advertising play? 

Does the best service always net highest returns in real life?

Statistically, most customers care more about not making a mistake than actually getting best product. They will avoid the lowest priced and to some degree the highest prices. 

Try to convert a service into a product and your chances of closing a deal will instantly go up.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

BINGO DATAMAN

LIKE VETS LINKED TO BIG PHARMACY

JUST LIKE THE DOCTORS

WESTERN CARES 

FACT

ALL THE GUNS, DRUNK DRIVERS AND MORE

SEARCH IT FAR AND WIDE

WHO KILLS MORE FOLKS PER YEAR?

WESTERN MEDS DOCTORS AND STAFF AND THE DRUGS AND F UP SURGERIES

GOOGLE IT

AND GOOGLE A TAD LIGHT IN THE LOAFERS AS WELL ;D

THE PILLS THE $$$$ THE HANDSHAKES

GREED MAKES THE TRILLS 

AMEN

BACK TO THE RED HEAD SHARK : AND RUDYS NUTS" ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

tknafox2
When first learning about the breed, some breeders can appear to be V snobs. They are just trying to place pups in the correct homes. Don't take it as a personal attack.
Some of these bloodlines are their life's work.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Another cost + & a ? to ask if not given - what Vet do they use for their pups & dogs - then you can also researh the Vet - a quailty breeder wants the best Vet 2 to protect his investment & the love of their lives !!!!!!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement!!
Back to business...
? Is that one of the ways the breeders keep a quality customer/clientele by adjusting the price of their animals?
It just makes sense to me, that a quality product would require a more interested, valid buyer...If you are willing to pay the price, you are more likly to protect your investment.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

RBD, (off topic)

Don't know about you, but I wouldn't mind trying to squeeze into this MINI COPPER...... 

http://youtu.be/rlcfher93lc

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

FINALLY A SMILE FOR MILES

MATE ;D


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Good stuff. After I walk the dogs for a couple hours, I plan to open a good beer, sit in front of my PC and write "What if I started Redbirddog Kennels?" 

How would I set it up to:
1. Give people well bred Hungarian Pointers they could be proud to own.
2. Service their needs for the long term.
3. Make a living here in Northern California, where the livin' is EXPENSIVE! $100K is lower middle-class in this neck of the woods. 

Now this is completely hypothetical, as I play in a sand box with big boy toys now and love what I do.

But what if I wanted to set up my brand "Redbirddog"? How could I do it ethically, responsibly and profitably?

This should be fun. Excuse my self-indulgence but you see, I can be an extrovert behind a PC and an introvert in the real world. Classic characteristic of a introvert per the book "Quiet - Being an introvert in a world that can't quit talking."

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/07/introverts-and-vizslas.html

Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

RBD, those toys you play with look beautiful and clean.... By the looks of it, you guys run car wash service ;D 


Don't loose that sense of humor. RBD kennels may be a dream, at least your heart is in the right place. 

Reputation is everything in business. Hard to earn, even harder to keep. 
Exceed expectations and people will notice. May take some time... or not... Sometimes, miracles do happen almost overnight. 


___________________________

Copy and paste.. From a bodybuilding Site ;D
I don't drink more than one beer a week, what the heck, couldn't resist...


The Secret Health Benefits of Beer
By Jim Anderson 

The French Paradox. It's become renowned in the alcohol industry. Remember, it was the title of that 60 Minutes report by Morley Safer about ten years ago? In it, the link between the low rate of heart disease among the French and their fat-laden diet was a daily dosage of red wine. Since then, it's common to hear fledgling foodies tout the health benefits of red wine, as if it were the answer to all our health woes. 

Well, there's no denying the results of that study. But what the public doesn't know is that the health value of beer has been known, documented and applied for centuries. But there are folks out there who don't want you to know about it. 

When you compare the raw ingredients that go into wine and beer, you'll find that wine, on one hand, is made purely from grapes, water and yeast. Grapes are a fine source of sugars, fiber and chromium, but few of those things survive the fermentation and filtering process. Yeast has loads of complex B vitamins, but, again, they do not appear in the final product due to filtering. 

Beer, on the other hand, is made from grains, water and yeast. Grains commonly used are barley and wheat (with cheaper, mass-produced beers relying on corn and rice), both of which are loaded with a variety of vitamins that survive the fermentation and filtering process. And the vitamin value of the yeast is conserved in the hundreds of unfiltered beers that are on the market, both on draft and in bottles. 

It's well-documented that the Paulist monks of 17th-Century Munich brewed beer for their own consumption. (Remember, there wasn't much drinking water available in European cities at this time, so they drank lots and lots of beer or wine, depending on their climate.) During the spring Lenten fast, these monks would always have on hand an extra-malty brew to get them through their fast without malnourishing themselves. This life-sustaining beer was brewed in the bock style, and called doppelbock because it contained roughly twice the amount of grains as their normal brew. The beer survives today as the original example of the style, Paulaner Doppelbock, and is available year-round for your feasting or fasting pleasure. 

And if anyone is curious about the specific vitamin content of beer, they need look no further than the legendary nutritional information panel that appeared briefly on the six pack carriers of Grant's Scottish Ale from Yakima, Washington. 

Legendary? That's right, when the brewery made their the nutritional information public back in the ealry 90s, (after all, even bottled waters are required to display it), they got a call from the Feds asking them to cease or desist, or something like that. To this day, no beer carries any nutritional information on its packaging. 

Fact is, there are lots of folks out there who don't want us to know how healthful beer is, because they think the negative side effects of beer drinking (i.e, catching a buzz) outweigh the health benefits. Never mind that they already require a warning panel that overstates the obvious about alcohol -- they're more than happy to collect a tax on the stuff, but they don't want to seem like they're condoning its use. 

Not to steal anything from the wine world, but the real paradox here is why our government only trusts us with some information, and not all information. I, for one, am going to have a beer and think it over.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - so close to retirement with a RV & 2 V's R U NUTS - ask Ken - a life of a breeder is tied to the breed - so many places to hunt - so little TIME !!!!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Another rather important point to consider is the IRS position on hobby/farms. 

The hobby loss rule, one of the most powerful weapons with which the IRS seeks to deny tax deductions to those who claim to be operating a business, who in fact are carring out a hobby. Pretty powerfull stuff. 

*To the IRS a business is a venture operated to make money and is run in a business like manner. 
*


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Last night I did write a post on Money and Breeders and this morning I erased it. 

What is Bailey and Chloe worth to me? Priceless.

What is your Hungarian Pointer worth to you? That's up to you.

That is all that really matters.

Trade in 4-legged animals goes back to the earliest days of civilization. There has always been an exchange of something for something.

But YOUR dogs and your love for YOUR dogs is so subjective how can one put a objective price on that?

It can be a cold and hard world. Our dogs are a bright spot. A wag of the tail after coming home from the pursuit of money to buy the things we need and want. 

I'll just leave the subject of money there.

I feel better already.

Have a great Friday. Spring is here. Have gotten in to gardening my own food. 

What's the price of being self-sufficient? Priceless.

RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

;D 
http://www.foodfirst.org/en/node/4226

Sammy found this... I'm just along for the ride, respect his choices and love for life.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

;D


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

RBD my Strawberrys and more are coming in bunches as well ;D

earned foods dirty hands dirt or field or the seas I chase

the best by miles

free wild and no roids

will be on the Terminator soon and yes the one from the movie

I will be back

anorld a midget and like ugly Maids more then Class

and no muscles a cheater a roider a choice not a chance

strawberrys, blueberrys, carrots, onions, tators Sweet

Make it a better then great day

the kids name is Chance

I seek

please pray for Chance he was dumped at a cancer center like garbage

My war today my stand today will be willing and roaring for Chance 

A choice I need to make

giving more then I get


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - 1 good hunt out west costs more than the price I paid 4 PIKE - VVe do 2-3 each Fall + trips to the UP and down south - that is the reason you research and find the bloodlines that give U the best chance of having a HUNTING POINTER !!!!!!!! 1 bench made long gun & I could have 10 PIKE's


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I need a break from all of this some will like this

I am ready to break in parts

Chance died

please respect my war

No mas

I am damaged to the Core 

please at least one hang old red white and blue half mask

He earned it

I did my best

It was not good enough

My heart my guts are at war

Help one at least try risk life

this shits broke me to bits

God bless you kid

God grace you

and the few that ditched HIM

I AM COMING NO WORDS

Waring


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> please at least one hang old red white and blue half mask
> 
> He earned it


I will Rudy. At day break's first light, tomorrow morning, I will raise my American Flag at 1/2 mast for Chance. It will fly that way for a week. I will post a picture here.



> I did my best
> 
> It was not good enough


You did your best.

Rod


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

At first light in the morning Rudy, Myself an Ruby will have a minute at the top of the garden. Godspeed and God bless Chance.
Doug & Rubes xx


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

:'( Chance. God bless


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

So lets say we are talking about a good, responsible and reputable breeder. But how did they get there? With much time and effort put into researching the breed and its advantages and disadvantages they found a good line and decided to breed from it but of course you have to pair it with an also good line if not better! After all that you still have no guarantee of the outcome of the puppies but have better chance to have a well bred litter. 
Here comes the money. For all the work and time the breeder has put into it are they not entitled to ask for the money they think their puppies worth? I think they do. 
A good breeder will also provide you with information and help related to YOUR vizsla for the rest of his/her life. That's the bonus you will get with a good breeder and you don't have to pay for that, you already did. 

In Hungary you can buy a well bred vizsla for fraction of the price of a UK bred vizsla but you cannot forget that their average wage is a lot lower. Is that a reason to think that those vizslas are not as good as more expensive vizslas? I don't think so!

Some people will pay whatever it takes to get a pure bred dog but not because what that particular dog is capable of but out of snobbery and privilege.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Rudy - a life in the field is what U gave Chance - in return with no conditions U got LOVE LOYALTY & a work ETHIC us mere mortals VVill never know - may Chance move on to a bird field that stretches to the horizon with the VVind in his nose !!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Rudy
Truly sorry to hear of your loss.
God doesn't always let his angels spend much time with us before he calls them home. We have to be thankful for the short time spent with them. They enrich our lives in so many ways. Look through the tears, up to the heavens and smile. You now have one more angel watching over you.
Deb.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

1.
I was a coward and the big C takes far too many kids I war for.

I was damaged goods



Chance had no Pappa and his choices were extreme for failure

I took him fishing, Bird Hunting extreme spent hours Reading to him

kids made fun of him reading

we got that one fixed.

He read the Bible

hunting magazines as well as guns and more

I bought him his 1st 20 gauge yes only a single shot

and he yelled his 1st quail my family lands.

His 1st I got it and ran to me and hugged me deep.

I took all the pain and went to the nursing homes and wared for her

pushing 90 mind gone

it mattered little

she demanded purple.

Thanks for all the kind words about all of this

A real Warrior stands in the light

and fights for less

I will help more kids elders and vets

My flag is full mask know

He would have wanted it that way.

God bless the risks

never seek a reward

Give


----------

